# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Going to Port Antonio for our Honey Moon

## Flipadelphia26

Staying at norse point.  We have 5 nights in PA.  #1 Priority outside of romance is Boston Jerk... What else?

----------


## sammyb

GREAT choice, the housekeeper is a true gem and the views from there are spectacular!  rafting the rio grande try to go later in the day as the sun is hot!  Reich Falls, Frenchman Cove, Winnifred Beach, Long Bay Beach and Boston Beach.  Live Jazz at Trident on Saturday night would be a nice outing.  There are kayaks at Norse Point take one over to the island, oh and a boat ride around Blue Lagoon then onto Winnifred would be nice as well.  If you need a driver let me know there are two brothers in the area that I trust and can recommend.  CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thank you,

I think we may rent a car.  We need to get from Negril to PA, then to PA to Negril for a few more night.   Since I have read that PA is more spread out, I thought it would be more beneficial to have our own car and save money.

----------


## sammyb

sounds good....i have gotten the best rates from negril one stop renting through Island at the mobay airport...that's a long drive i was dog tired after doing it...but it is doable and the roads are good.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I think on the way back we are planning on doing dunns river, so that should break up the drive a bit.

----------


## Crossjamaicatours

From Negril to PA is a long way and can be tiring. We have drivers who could take you from point A to point B and back upon your request. You can contact us and tell us how you would like to do the ride and we can negotiate a price with you . 
CrossJamaicaTours
Phone (876)3624906
email:  crossjamaicatours@gmail.com 
www.crossjamaicatours.com

----------


## sammyb

and you can stop at the big jerk center in discovery bay...that will help break it up ..once I got to mobay I felt i was home free and could make it the rest of the way with no issues ...

----------


## sammyb

Video of Ochie and Portland even saw Norse Point 

https://youtu.be/vopV3VVZ7_U

----------


## Flipadelphia26

The drive pretty smooth after you get through mobay headed up the north coast? I think it will be a fun adventure.

----------


## sammyb

Yes, after around Annotto Bay it gets winding but good road conditions all the way.  Be careful on the round abouts there is a big one between runaway bay and ochie and then between port maria and annotto bay

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Very excited for this, and the drive.

----------


## sammyb

:Big Grin:

----------


## sandman66

We rented a car for 2 weeks when we went to Port Antonio. Pretty easy drive from MoBay, for the most part roads are great. Heading towards Long Beach from PA the road is more like the Negril area. I wouldn't go without a car there, things are quite spread out. Others have mentioned some of the great outings, unsure if I missed it but rafting the Rio Grande is a very relaxing trip with fantastic scenery.
My tip would be to check out Reich Falls on their "closed" day. Pretty sure that's Monday. We showed up purely by chance on the closed day and ended up with a more personal tour from a very personable and helpful local, I believe his family owned land there.
At Boston make sure to try the jerk sausage - chicken and pork. Delicious.

----------


## JitterBug

glad to hear you're renting a car . . . i just came back from a short week, rented from island . . . ended up close to port maria for a villa stay. from there i ended up all over the place, including negril and back. did a road trip to porty for a drive  . . . real doable. did a solo trip. great roads, scenery and all. . . . you will do ok.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thanks for ll of the input.  Good news.

----------

